# DBSTalk becomes part of AVS!



## Chris Blount

I have some great news!

Today we have officially merged with AVS. For those that don't know, the site is here: http://www.avsforum.com.

First, don't panic! This was an action to help move DBSTalk to the next level. As you know, DBSTalk has always been an excellent place to discuss satellite stuff and that won't change. Our staff will remain the same and I will still be in charge of day-to-day operation. Basically, I wanted to expand DBSTalk and David Bott wanted to expand his satellite area. It's a win-win situation for everyone!

Over time you will see a few changes. We plan on bringing over some of the excellent forum features available to AVS members while AVS will adopt a few of ours. David Bott and myself are working closely to bring you the best experience possible.

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to post them in this thread. This is an exciting time for DBSTalk. We have some great stuff waiting in the wings that we think you will enjoy. Stay tuned!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Funny, I wondered if there was some collaboration going on because shortly after the PDA/Mobile style appeared here and was added to the e-mail notifications I saw it on my AVSForum notification as well. =) 

Nice to see that 2 of my favorite websites are working together.


----------



## James Long

SatelliteGuys added a PDA version as well ...
Sometimes it is an effect of "that's cool, can I do that on my site".

Chris, I hope you can keep DBSTalk as separate as possible as long as possible.

JL


----------



## n8dagr8

justalurker said:


> SatelliteGuys added a PDA version as well ...
> Sometimes it is an effect of "that's cool, can I do that on my site".
> 
> Chris, I hope you can keep DBSTalk as separate as possible as long as possible.
> 
> JL


What he said.


----------



## mwgiii

AVSForum announcement: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=558587


----------



## n8dagr8

haha...I love the glamor shot of Dave. Chris, you know what you need to do now!


On a more serious note. Congrats, Chris! It has to make you proud to see your baby grow up to be so big.


----------



## ntexasdude

Chris, how will member donations work? Will we be donating to both sites?


----------



## Chris Blount

ntexasdude said:


> Chris, how will member donations work? Will we be donating to both sites?


I will be posting some info about that in the gold forum soon.


----------



## Smthkd

Congrats Chris, this is an awesome idea.Its good to see two site working together for a common purpose. Awesome job guys!!


----------



## JBKing

Congrats, Chris. 

I'll remain guardedly optimistic for you, although personally I don't see a need for 'the next level' - But hey, it's your baby!


----------



## MadScientist

will I don't like it


----------



## ntexasdude

I visit AVS frequently although I've never posted there. I'd venture to guess that most folks who have high definition TV's and satellite recievers also have nice home theaters too. It seems like a good combo!


----------



## Redster

In reverse, I have never visited AVS. Way to go Chris. I sometimes am hesitant to change but I see where you are keeping it a seperate site for now so will trust your judgement. If it draws more attention to all the hardwork you and the others put into the site, then (not than) all the better. Your baby is growing up.


----------



## n8dagr8

I actually used AVS a lot for the local HDTV stuff. Some of the local station's engineers actually post on there about what is going on. Pretty neat! That was until it turned into a Charter HD thread. I still visit.


----------



## Chris Blount

Thanks everyone for your comments. I understand some of your concerns with this merger but trust me, in the long run, it will be a great thing for us. Yes, there will be some growing pains but that is to be expected with something like this. If you stick with us, I know you will be happy with what we have planned. 

Over the next few weeks we will be gradually phasing in some of the changes so please stick with us.


----------



## boylehome

Just avoid the neon/vivid colors.


----------



## n8dagr8

boylehome said:


> Just avoid the neon/vivid colors.


yeah, I second that. It hurts my eyes to go to that site.


----------



## cclement

n8dagr8 said:


> yeah, I second that. It hurts my eyes to go to that site.


Ditto.


----------



## Laverne

n8dagr8 said:


> yeah, I second that. It hurts my eyes to go to that site.


I agree with N8, but then I often have... :grin:


----------



## Rob Glasser

n8dagr8 said:


> I actually used AVS a lot for the local HDTV stuff. Some of the local station's engineers actually post on there about what is going on. Pretty neat! That was until it turned into a Charter HD thread. I still visit.


Strange they don't keep that on a separate thread. For the Seattle HD stuff they have separate HD OTA and Comcast threads. I like it because I don't have to wade though all the Comcast rants. =)


----------



## Rob Glasser

boylehome said:


> Just avoid the neon/vivid colors.


Change your color scheme. Your right, their default scheme is hideous.


----------



## James Long

boylehome said:


> Just avoid the neon/vivid colors.


I use their white color scheme. It is passable.

I only participate if four threads there. AVS is too big for me to browse it all. The four threads are the HD broadcast threads in my region, including the one I started for my area. There are some very good people there that know what they are talking about.

I don't like their 'avitar must be a head shot of you' rule. If that changed, let me know.

JL


----------



## CoriBright

boylehome said:


> Just avoid the neon/vivid colors.


What Boylehome said!!!

I need Advil after a visit there.


----------



## WRBreland

I have been at AVS for almost six years. It is a great place!! Who knows, one of these days in the near future we may get back to the level of thread navigation we had with Compu$erve in the 1980's. :rant:


----------



## William_K_F

If we have the same handle on both sites, will our userids be merged?


----------



## James Long

According to the AVS Press Release:
AVS Forum and DBSTalk will work together to apply some changes over time to the DBSTalk site itself to bring the options you have enjoyed here, there.

The goal is to make the use of both sites the same over time so members have a easier time using the sites.

It is important to note that you will need a separate account on the DBSTalk site for it is run as a site of it's own.​(Follow the link for the full press release.)

It looks like more of an affiliation agreement than an actual merge of services and file servers.

JL


----------



## JM Anthony

AVS is another of my favorite sites. It's a good complement to DBS Talk. I'll be interested in seeing how this all unfolds.


----------



## bonscott87

Think the TivoCommunity with how things will probably shake out. It's it's own forum and has it's own separate set of ID's and such, but run by AVS. Same thing is probably what's going on here in the DBSTalk will be it's own separate forum and such, just run by AVS.

It's a good merger since there really isn't much DBS stuff on AVS at all outside of the extensive HD section. So they probably viewed that as a weakness and needed to correct it. Plus with all the new non-Tivo DVR's coming up the Tivo forum really isn't the spot to discuss them so this place will naturally fill that nitch I think. I actually don't visit here too much anymore as I usually get my DBS news from DBSForum or the TivoCommunity but I'll stop by more often now and see how things shake out.


----------



## Geronimo

The best of luck to you Chris!


----------



## JM Anthony

robglasser said:


> Strange they don't keep that on a separate thread. For the Seattle HD stuff they have separate HD OTA and Comcast threads. I like it because I don't have to wade though all the Comcast rants. =)


Amen. There's a guy on that forum (Dan the Antenna Man) who is absolutely awesome on OTA issues. I live in a forest and all the OTA channels are coming in around "120" on my 921. Sweet.

They also have some very knowledgeable resources on HTPC issues.


----------



## Flyboy917

Add one more to the list. I've been a member of AVS for a fews years....and hate the default colors.

Flyboy


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Our color schemes won't be changing...I much prefer our colors as well.


----------



## jrjcd

whatever changes you make-DON'T MONKEY AROUND WITH MY..er..ah...I mean THE ACTOR/ACTRESS MOVIE GAME!!!!! At 248 pages and almost 6200 [posts, it would be criminal to lose this game...


----------



## jrjcd

and i want to keep my pig avatar!!!!!!


----------



## James Long

*AVS Forum requires the use of your actual photo, a head shot.*​
Let's not import that rule. I wouldn't want Jack to have to undergo the surgery so he could keep the Avitar. 

JL


----------



## jrjcd

dear boy, i would just have to crop the ears...*sniff*


----------



## Nick

William_K_F said:


> If we have the same handle on both sites, will our userids be merged?


No, your two identical usernames will not be "merged" as you say, but you will be able to use the same username interchangeably at either site. However, if you have different passwords for each site, you can "merge" those by changing them to the same p/w.


----------



## Nick

Chris, as always, I am concerned for the future of DBSTalk. As a user and long-time supporter, the character, style and sense of community here at DBSTalk are all important to me.

First what do we call this surprising move? A buyout, sellout. merger, acquisition, hostile takeover or what?

Other questions...

2. Will DBSTalk maintain its own identity? If so, how?
3. I seldom go to AVS because of its size. Will DBSTalk eventually become just another sub-forum of AVS?
4. Did the recent drop-off in donations precipitate this move?
5. As founder and the driving force behind DBSTalk, are you going to be stepping aside?
6. What will happen to the non-DBS related forums?


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> Chris, as always, I am concerned for the future of DBSTalk. As a user and long-time supporter, the character, style and sense of community here at DBSTalk are all important to me.
> 
> First what do we call this surprising move? A buyout, sellout. merger, acquisition, hostile takeover or what?
> 
> Other questions...
> 
> 2. Will DBSTalk maintain its own identity? If so, how?
> 3. I seldom go to AVS because of its size. Will DBSTalk eventually become just another sub-forum of AVS?
> 4. Did the recent drop-off in donations precipitate this move?
> 5. As founder and the driving force behind DBSTalk, are you going to be stepping aside?
> 6. What will happen to the non-DBS related forums?


Good questions!

1. I guess a merger/acquisition would best describe the situation. No hostile takeover. When you were a mod here, you know we privately talked about how this day might come and DBSTalk would change hands. This has been in the making for several months now.

2. Well, yes and no. David has his own way of doing things. He owns the site now. Things will change. That's the nature of the beast. David and I agree that maintaining a good home for the users is important so we will try to make the transition as painless as possible.

3. I don't think so. Like I said, we will remain our own forum just like the TivoCommunity does under AVS.

4. NO!!! Despite the rumors, our financial situation had nothing to do with this move. Support for the last 4 years has been outstanding. We were never in any real financial trouble. Anyone who speculates that our donations were not adequate to support DBSTalk is WRONG!!!

5. Not right now. I will still be in charge just under the guidance of AVS.

6. Don't know about the non-dbs related topics right now. I would guess that they will stay but that may change.


----------



## bonscott87

Nick, I'd think of it this way: Just like the Tivo Community.

Many people visit the Tivo Community every day and don't even know AVS exists let alone have ever been there or that AVS runs the TC. I think you can say the same will probably be true here, assuming it goes along the line of the TC.


----------



## JM Anthony

Flyboy917 said:


> Add one more to the list. I've been a member of AVS for a fews years....and hate the default colors.
> 
> Flyboy


Hell, look at the bright side (pardon the pun). Now you'll have an excuse to wear those cool sunglasses indoors. At night. While you're working on your laptop in front of the TV.


----------



## navychop

I post regularly at AVS, and lurk here. Because of the "merger" I signed up here today (first post). The posting at AVS has very little info, it's hard to foresee what this union will result in- especially since separate log ins will be required. However, I gather from the above that no one knows yet.

Yep, the AVS color scheme is "interesting."


----------



## Richard King

Let me be the first to welcome you to DBSTalk, Navychop. Enjoy your time here and feel free to contribute at will. And keep the chopper in the air.


----------



## Roger

Robot: Danger, Danger, Danger! DBSDISH at one time was the best site on the net and it got greedy and wanted to become too big so they sold out and my and many others home was destroyed! Merge then purge! John Hodgson “The King of DBS” was dethroned. History repeats itself. 

Robot: Danger, Danger, Danger! The community is broken then greed and pride take over then the community dies and the freedom of speech is lost because of the quest for money. History repeats itself. 

Robot: Danger, Danger, Danger! Chris Blount like his predecessor will fall into obscurity because he will not matter anymore because he sold both him and us out and when the issue turns to money and power he will be thrown aside because he no longer owns the site. Chris will be onboard until it’s no longer convenient. History repeats itself. 

I remember the days when this site was on an EZBoard and the Admin/Mods begged people to register because many like me posted without registering. The good people who put in a lot of time on this site along with the Admin/Mods created a great site and a good community and it became a home away from home. Without you Chris, we would have never had a home and a great site to build; and without us Chris, you would have never been put into a position to sell us out. 

Chris wrote: 

1. I guess a merger/acquisition would best describe the situation. No hostile takeover. When you were a mod here, you know we privately talked about how this day might come and DBSTalk would change hands. This has been in the making for several months now.”

What about us? We built this site as posters and donors but did you seek any advice or input from us? “I guess a merger/acquisition would best describe the situation.” Is this the best that you can do which doesn’t tell us anything?

“2. Well, yes and no. David has his own way of doing things. He owns the site now.”

Markdl stated in the Gold Forum that the site wasn’t sold. How can he own it without buying it?

“Things will change. That's the nature of the beast.” 

You’re damn right it is!

“3. I don't think so.” 

Thanks for your confidence and reassurance. 

“5. Not right now. I will still be in charge just under the guidance of AVS.” 

A marionette like the Iraqi “elected” officials.

“6. Don't know about the non-dbs related topics right now. I would guess that they will stay but that may change.”

Oh, I’m sure alright, they will go.

I’ve (we) just been royally screwed because I was starting to give weekly donations under the guise that I was helping DBSTalk
to remain ad free and to keep it independent. If I wanted to be part of AVS then I would have went there and registered. Also, my subscription (Donations) to DBSTalk is good for 20 years according to this site so I want my money back with dividends as part “owner” of this site or call off the “merger/ acquisition.”

Robot: Danger, Danger, Danger! This is the end of DBSTalk as we know it which is now a fraud!

1Ti 6:10 For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.
Pro 16:18 Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.


----------



## James Long

Well Roger there is nothing stopping you from creating your own DBS discussion site. There is a difference between sitting back and telling people that it can be done better wothout proof and actually doing the work to get it done.

JL


----------



## bytre

As a longtime member of both AVS and dbstalk, I enjoy both sites, but for different reasons. AVS is a great wealth of information, both highly technical and very broad - I can find a huge community of people talking about the OTA reception I have with my local hills.

I don't go to AVS for satellite information though, I've got two sites for that. The software information about my receivers isn't matched anywhere. I also like this one because the community is smaller, I suppose, and self supported. I don't care for the ads on AVS.

Anyway, I hope the merger goes well and we continue to have a flourishing community.


----------



## Redster

I wonder Roger if you can read minds or see into the future with any degree of certainty ? That is a pretty harsh comment about Chris but thankfully you have done it on a forum that respects your right to voice your opinion. I too am a little leary of changes but I also respect Chris enough to give him the benefit of my doubts. If he feels this is a good move and that it will improve DBSTalk, then (not than) so be it. Chris started the site and with the help of all of us, mostly others since I havent contributed much knowledge wise, but it is still Chris's decision. As I have seen replies by other mods,, he didnt do this by himself,, there was input . He had the courtesy to include them into his decision. Chris should also get the same courtesy from us. Lets give him time to work this out, let DBSTalk grow and if we dont like the direction it is headed,, then we can voice our displeasure and leave . :


----------



## navychop

Richard King: 

Thank you. In the Navy, Supply Officers (of which I was one) are referred to as "Pork Chops" - hence the name.

BTW, helicopters don't fly. They beat the air into submission.


----------



## Phil T

One thing is for certain, things will change. DBSTalk, DBSForums, AVSForum, SatelliteGuys.us are all great sites. I check out all of them every day!

DBSTalk has kind of become my home and is the first one I look at daily. I will continue to do so and offer congratulations to Chris, Mark and the other's that make this thing tic. If this is what they wanted, I am happy for them.

If things change, I have other choices. I was a big Dishnetwork supporter for years. Things changed and so did I. Who knows, I may change back to Dish again sometime.

Good luck with the merger!! I know I will be reading/watching what happens.


----------



## cyphire

Hey RobG do you like your 942? I am about to get one with a new Sammy HL-R6768... Any issues? I have a 921 (since the week it came out- and it's got major issues (most of which are gone - but it still is no Tivo))?


----------



## Rob Glasser

cyphire said:


> Hey RobG do you like your 942? I am about to get one with a new Sammy HL-R6768... Any issues? I have a 921 (since the week it came out- and it's got major issues (most of which are gone - but it still is no Tivo))?


Just PM'd you to avoid clogging up this thread.


----------



## JohnGfun

Hey, Sorry everyone, but this is the way I feel...Its MY opinion...

Chris, I feel like you let me and everyone else down.

DBSTALK will never be the same.

I'm actually very upset because I actually felt at home when I came here. Now it is just going to be all different...You should never mess with a man's habitat.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

John, you are absolutely welcome to your opinion. I just hope that you'll stick around for awhile so that you can see that it's really not going to be that different around here.


----------



## JohnGfun

Mark Lamutt said:


> John, you are absolutely welcome to your opinion. I just hope that you'll stick around for awhile so that you can see that it's really not going to be that different around here.


I probally going to stick around.

I understand it not going change that much...its just going to seem different and wierd. I REALLY don't like the fact that there are going to be ads.


----------



## cdru

JohnGfun said:


> I REALLY don't like the fact that there are going to be ads.


Seriously. Go to Mozilla.org, download Firefox, then install Adblock. It took me literally 5 seconds to remove all the ads over at AVS. If you want, I can even give you a list of most of the known advertiser domains to just filter them all out from all websites.

Let them bring 'em here. They get trivial to block in most cases.


----------



## JohnGfun

cdru said:


> Seriously. Go to Mozilla.org, download Firefox, then install Adblock. It took me literally 5 seconds to remove all the ads over at AVS. If you want, I can even give you a list of most of the known advertiser domains to just filter them all out from all websites.
> 
> Let them bring 'em here. They get trivial to block in most cases.


I don't like firefox as a browser.


----------



## James Long

JohnGfun said:


> I REALLY don't like the fact that there are going to be ads.


Based on TIVOCommunity's ad placement, it won't be overrun. And if that level of ads keeps the servers running without worrying about asking for monthly or annual subscriptions or asking for donations.

This isn't a high level of insertation such as highlighting key words in posts or sticking ads between posts as some sites do.

JL


----------



## Jacob S

I will stick around as long as there are not many changes and as long as we have a lot of attendance on this site as we have had.


----------



## JohnGfun

What Jacob said.


----------



## bonscott87

Man, some of you are talking like your first born died or something. It's only a message board forum. There are a half dozen more out there if you don't like this one.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Roger, the changes here at DBSTalk are the least of your problems.

"They" finally have figured out who you are and how you are spilling the "truth" on a daily basis. They've loaded up the black helicopters and are coming your way right now. You might want to cover yourself in foil potato chip bags to keep them from picking up the homing devices they tagged you with. Be especially careful with your shoes and sneakers "they" know you won't go anywhere without them.

I have to go now there is a knock at the.............................. lskdjflkjsdfjs HELP!


----------



## Laverne

!rolling Good one, Bob!

I was just thinking yesterday as I read Roger's post -- "At LEAST I'm not as paranoid as Roger!!" :lol:


----------



## djlong

I see Bob has met the Narn Bat Squad 

The black helicopters are a good Cover Story!

Seriously, I hope there aren't too many changes. People don't like change in a comfortable community. I think that's where a lot of the negativity comes from.


----------



## markh

Congratulations, Chris, on the success of DBSTalk. I first came here when the Dish bashing on DBSforums was too much to take. This has been a great site for both E* and D* information and I really enjoy the Potpourri forum for the interesting opinions and people who are there. I'm hoping it will be able to stay but I have my doubts about that. AVS closes any threads that venture into politics or social issues pretty quickly. I don't have a problem with that as David can his site the way he wants. Here it seems like a smaller and more cozy community than AVS and I hope that continues.


----------



## BobMurdoch

markh, it's like I wrote that post. Ditto.......


----------



## musicmaker2020

I have to say I venture into AVS a lot for information and talk on my IODATA AVEL Networked DVD Player (which is the best thing since sliced bread BTW). Never found an issue with AVS personally. The site is a wealth of excellent information once you get past the color scheme :lol: .

I also like the feeling over here at DBSTalk WAY more than the "other satellite" site. Granted... I do read both sites constantly because once in a while there will be a nugget of info that the other doesnt have. 

The negative bashing of E* on the "other satellite" site hampers damn near any progress that is actually meaningful to the progress of E* in general. Everyday its "I am going to cancel becasue they didn't give me this UBER deal to stay with them because I want an upgrade to a XXX reciever" or something crazy like that. That kind of constant talk is poisionus to a community if left to get out of control.

That is where this site is DIFFERENT. The people over here are much more mature and dont come to troll, whine and complain. This community seems to be MUCH more focused on legitimate discussion and problem solving amongst one another.

As long as it stays that way you wont see me going anywhere.


----------



## BobMurdoch

musicmaker2020 said:


> The people over here are much more mature and dont come to troll, whine and complain. This community seems to be MUCH more focused on legitimate discussion and problem solving amongst one another.


Oh, there about three dozen who do make me itch for the "ignore" button, but I grant you that there is much more meat normally here, and the cacophany of troll talk is less prevalent here.


----------



## bavaria72

OK I just got back from dodging Hurricane Dennis (damn I loved those "Drinks of the Day") but I have to tell you I'm not exactly just giddy with excitement as rest of the "Gang" about this. What exactly does this mean?? Chris - was anyone else given the opportunity to take over DBSTalk other than AVS forum?? I realize I am a newbie but at the same time I truly appreciate an independent voice in the "wilderness". Not sure I'm as on board as rest of the "group" regarding this. Not real happy about his.................. :nono2:


----------



## thebigjp

bavaria72 said:


> I'm not exactly just giddy with excitement as rest of the "Gang" about this. his.................. :nono2:


Take a number and wait in line.


----------



## bavaria72

thebigjp said:


> Take a number and wait in line.


I hear you "Brother"!


----------



## James Long

The point wasn't to unload DBSTalk it was to take DBSTalk to the next level - something that David Bott working with Chris has the ability to do.

What do you want, a bidding war? Make it into 'the deepest pockets win' instead of allow forum creator Chris to make a decision based on his vision of the future? Chances are that AVS would still end up with the forum and it would just add fire to the 'he sold it for the money' lie.

Perhaps one should look back at the forum rules that they agreed to before making their first post. (Everyone should have read those.) Look at the copyright statement at the bottom of the page. We are all contributors to a property owned by Chris Blount. I don't mind that because Chris' work and investment has allowed me to talk about DBS. David Bott's investment and Chris' continued work will allow me to continue talking about DBS.

Talking about DBS is what it is all about.

JL


----------



## bavaria72

Economically speaking, I concur completely. - Hearts, minds, and souls- whole different ballgame. If you can't see the difference, then so be it. :nono:


----------



## mattb

I am mostly a lurker of the various DBS sites including AVS, the guys site and dbsforums.. I just wanted to say best wishes to DBSTalk in the future and AVS.


----------



## Neil Derryberry

Thanks, Matt!

:hi:


----------



## Darkman

Hmmm.. just found out about this ( shows you how often i get out from DISH Network General Discussions  )

In any case.. Congrats! ... and i hope this works out for the best for everyone involved...


----------



## dfergie

Guys I was a member here first, then joined SatelliteGuys and am also a member of AVS... I hope it works out for the best... no ill will here, we need all the info we can get...SatelliteGuys is my home, but this place will always be checked also(daily if not more)...along withDbsforums, Avs, Planet Replay, Doom9 , htpc forums etc...


----------



## bavaria72

dfergie said:


> Guys I was a member here first, then joined SatelliteGuys and am also a member of AVS... I hope it works out for the best... no ill will here, we need all the info we can get...SatelliteGuys is my home, but this place will always be checked also(daily if not more)...along withDbsforums, Avs, Planet Replay, Doom9 , htpc forums etc...


As for me, DBStalk is my home and I will do everthing positive in my power to ensure it says the course. It is people like Jason and the admins that made me fall in love with this crazy little thing. I will continue to support it as long as we can continue to be and say want we want. Somebody tell Charlie to get off his fat ass and lets get Charlie Chat going again!


----------



## JoshM

it is the wish of I to congratulate all parties involved on this marvelous transaction.


----------



## Richard King

> it is the wish of I to congratulate all parties involved on this marvelous transaction.


Welcome to DBSTalk, Josh. Hang around for a while and feel free to post when the notion hits you. I think you will enjoy the joint.


----------



## JoshM

Richard King said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk, Josh. Hang around for a while and feel free to post when the notion hits you. I think you will enjoy the joint.


thank you very much for the welcome.


----------



## Mike Richardson

I think this kind of stinks. Already some forums are closing here. I don't have time to read 2 forums so I'll just read this one and I guess I won't discuss topics that were on a closed forum. (or I'll discuss it on a similar forum. For example I could still post about HDTV equip in one of the other HDTV forums).

Also I'll add that AVS Forum has a crappy, cluttered design with the hard to read white on black.


----------



## Nick

You're a bit late, Mike. We've already had that discussion - several weeks ago. I've never thought of you as a whiner. For a much richer, more rewarding treatment of HD and HT gear, why not give AVS Forum a chance to fulfill your hardware discussion needs.


----------



## bonscott87

Mike Richardson said:


> Also I'll add that AVS Forum has a crappy, cluttered design with the hard to read white on black.


Uhhh, change your forum theme. Easy enough to do in your User CP.


----------



## SAEMike

Nick said:


> You're a bit late, Mike. We've already had that discussion - several weeks ago. I've never thought of you as a whiner. For a much richer, more rewarding treatment of HD and HT gear, why not give AVS Forum a chance to fulfill your hardware discussion needs.


For someone doing so much WHINING about other people daring to have an opinion. (You've heard of opinions haven't you?) you seem to dislike the whining of others. Why is your whining so much more acceptable than the complaints of others? I don't know who it is you are sucking up to, but it is far more annoying than my valid complaints.


----------



## Nick

SAEMike said:


> For someone doing so much WHINING about other people daring to have an opinion. (You've heard of opinions haven't you?) you seem to dislike the whining of others. Why is your whining so much more acceptable than the complaints of others? I don't know who it is you are sucking up to, but it is far more annoying than my valid complaints.


It's simple, Mike. Have you ever noticed, whines are like farts? While mine smell good to me, the whines of others, including yours, just stink!


----------



## Capmeister

Try as I might, no one believes me when I blame my opinions on the dog.


----------



## Richard King

Dog hair.


----------



## ntexasdude

Good gawsh, my great dane can hang with the fattest guys on earth.  :lol:


----------



## ntexasdude

BTW, I had man to dog talk with my great dane and she seemed unimpressed with the DBSTalk/AVS merger. Maybe she just doesn't understand the issues.


----------



## JM Anthony

Nick said:


> It's simple, Mike. Have you ever noticed, whines are like farts? While mine smell good to me, the whines of others, including yours, just stink!


Another one of your priceless posts, Nick. I add motivational quotes to our weekly management team agenda. I'll have to use this one in the future. :lol:


----------



## Richard King

Be careful, I am sure Nick has it copyrighted by now.


----------



## Bogy

Richard King said:


> Be careful, I am sure Nick has it copyrighted by now.


Nick copyrights his farts!! :eek2:


----------



## Nick

Bogy said:


> Nick copyrights his farts!! :eek2:


Only after I capture their essence in hermrtocally-sealed mason jars and plastic squeeze bottles - think ketchup (not catsup) and mustard squeezers - and chemically _anal_yze each unique and ever-morphing aroma. I keep getting orders, especially from Texas and Iowa - they think it is canned potpourri. :grin:


----------



## Jim Parker

Poopourri: they use it to keep the skunks away.


----------



## Laverne

_Really_ hate to do this.. :nono2:

I think you guys are forgetting this is the _ADMIN_ forum... :grin:

Is it not??  :grin:


----------



## Redster

Well dear,, even admins like to smell good. A sprinkle a day of poopourri does a body good. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, instead of moving part of this thread I think it might be better if we close it. Could smell better that way. 

Closing.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Thanks, I was about to break out the gas mask.


----------

